# Blackberry Playbook Slashed to £169!



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 30, 2012)

Quite a hit for a former premium product! How close a people to putting android on it? That said I can't see any on google at the moment, but they were on Friday. Shades of webos anyone?

Each time I hear of a decent brand being heavily discounted I get interested in the idea of a tablet. All the cheap android ones have shit build quality and poor battery life, yet I don't care about apps and just want something with a decent webrowser, mail client and calendar that plays nice with google.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh dear. That spells bad news for RIM if when discounted it doesn't get as much attention as the touchpad!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah fuck that. No way I'd spend any money on that crap.


----------



## bmd (Jan 31, 2012)

I think it has been Androided. Or at least you can root it and use Android apps.


----------



## grit (Feb 1, 2012)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> I think it has been Androided. Or at least you can root it and use Android apps.



I dont think it even needs to be rooted? Part of the official road map was android app support.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 1, 2012)

Picked one up & had a play whilst waiting for a desk recently, & was left thinking "bleeehhhh. Really?"


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 2, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah fuck that. No way I'd spend any money on that crap.



Why do you think it's crap? Honestly...

I'm quite tempted.I really love my Blackberry phone (much more than my Android)


----------



## grit (Feb 2, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> Why do you think it's crap? Honestly...
> 
> I'm quite tempted.I really love my Blackberry phone (much more than my Android)



I wouldnt buy purely on the basis that its very possible RIM will go out of business or be bought up and support is dropped.

They are fucked.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 2, 2012)

grit said:


> I wouldnt buy purely on the basis that its very possible RIM will go out of business or be bought up and support is dropped.
> 
> They are fucked.



Well, whatever the future may be for RIM...if you can whack Android on this it seems like a great spec tablet for the price, and a much improved version 2 of the Playbook OS is out this month apparently.


----------



## grit (Feb 2, 2012)

The android compatibility is coming in 4 days according to this http://androidcommunity.com/blackberry-playbook-gets-android-apps-after-february-6th-20120131/. Its just a runtime, its not the actual Android operating system.

On second thoughts at that price, looking at what else is at the same price point it is an interesting option, depending if you can hack it enough to get full Android.

edit: there is talk of maybe a custom rom on xda developers, nothing solid though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 3, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> Why do you think it's crap? Honestly...
> 
> I'm quite tempted.I really love my Blackberry phone (much more than my Android)



Have you played with it? It doesn't have the slick UX, BB is going down the shitter, if I want Android on a tablet I want a good UX. Cheap tablets aren't worth bothering with...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 3, 2012)

I take it UX is for user experience?

I've not had a chance to play with it. All the reviews I've seen claim the QNX OS is the one thing that puts it AHEAD of Android and iOS (obviously lagging behind in other areas such as Apps)?


----------



## grit (Feb 3, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Have you played with it? It doesn't have the slick UX, BB is going down the shitter, if I want Android on a tablet I want a good UX. Cheap tablets aren't worth bothering with...


 
I didnt think the UX was that bad, having to pair with a blackberry for some connectivity is a no no though.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 3, 2012)

grit said:


> I didnt think the UX was that bad, having to pair with a blackberry for some connectivity is a no no though.


 
In all the reviews that was the one major complaint - you had to pair a Blackberry for the email and calendars. Which is now fixed as of this month.

Though there are a lot of great things available if you _do_ pair it with your BB. This lloks like a great UX to me...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 3, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> I take it UX is for user experience?
> 
> I've not had a chance to play with it. All the reviews I've seen claim the QNX OS is the one thing that puts it AHEAD of Android and iOS (obviously lagging behind in other areas such as Apps)?



Yup sorry write in that speak all day and occasionally it slips out elsewhere. Had a play myself was not impressed the pairing thing was just idiotic.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 3, 2012)

grit said:


> I didnt think the UX was that bad, having to pair with  use a blackberry for some connectivity is a no no though.


There, that's better.


----------

